# Hiring out-of-state hacks.



## 480sparky

Here's what happens when a cheap-azz builder hires unlicensed, out-of-town hacks:


----------



## 480sparky

Oh, yeah. You get your power turned off, too!


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## drumnut08

480sparky said:


> Here's what happens when a cheap-azz builder hires unlicensed, out-of-town hacks:


Wow ! The good news is , look at all the work these idiots generate for the people who actually know what they're doing , lol . I worked for a company years ago , who hired a headhunter to get a bunch of guys for a busier than usual summer . Most of these guys came from the Deep South and couldn't spell electrician , let alone pretend to be one .


----------



## Shockdoc

That wasn't an electrician who did that, that was a guy that says I know electric.


----------



## 360max

....was it someone from Georgia?


----------



## knowshorts

Sorry about that. I got paid in cash and I hightailed it to the MO state line.


----------



## Roger

360max said:


> ....was it someone from Georgia?


No, it was a Hack from Cincinnati .

Roger


----------



## Big John

Nah, it's all good, the guy used anti-short bushings on his MC.


----------



## wildleg

hehehe


----------



## drumnut08

Big John said:


> Nah, it's all good, the guy used anti-short bushings on his MC.


Not to mention they're taped in too , so they don't fall out , lol . Oh wait , they're not required for MC are they ? I don't care , I'm still using them as I still consider the NEC bare minimum , lol !


----------



## HARRY304E

250............:blink::laughing::laughing:


----------



## chicken steve

> Here's what happens when a cheap-azz builder hires unlicensed, out-of-town hacks:


If your state was on the ball, this wouldn't occur

~CS~


----------



## 480sparky

chicken steve said:


> If your state was on the ball, this wouldn't occur
> 
> ~CS~


Please explain.... In English, please.


----------



## Cletis

480sparky said:


> Please explain.... In English, please.


He means if there were 1 inspector per 1 GC manning the streets this travesty would not have happened.


----------



## 480sparky

Cletis said:


> He means if there were 1 inspector per 1 GC manning the streets this travesty would not have happened.



What about homeowners? Do they enjoy the same 1:1 ratio?


----------



## Celtic

drumnut08 said:


> Not to mention they're taped in too....


The true measure of a pro is how much tape they use :thumbsup:



:laughing:


----------



## chicken steve

480sparky said:


> Please explain.... In English, please.


Sure 480

you blame this hack on outta town workers 

well who's job is to monitor them?

seems to me a license plate(s) would be a _dead _giveaway

BUT, every major job around here is full of outta state plates, so are the local blue collar hotels, and most of them are Mexicans

S_ooooooo_....imagining things aren't all that different in your state, just where does the onus of blame rest with all these _outta state hacks_?

seems to me they're openly identifiable....easy kill, right? 

drop a dime on the next large crew you suspect as hacks, and let us know how it works out, eh?

english enough for you....?

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve

Oh and, let's not forget the constant flow of manufactured hack-isms being trucked into our turf as well here

They've literally legislated hackism with these traveling aborations , along with set up crews who 

a) are unlicensed to plumb, wire, gasfit, roof

b)are uninsured for 1/2 the states they work in

c)work the state that have the best housing loopholes so a & b fly

~CS~


----------



## 480sparky

chicken steve said:


> Sure 480
> 
> you blame this hack on outta town workers
> 
> well who's job is to monitor them?
> 
> seems to me a license plate(s) would be a _dead _giveaway
> 
> BUT, every major job around here is full of outta state plates, so are the local blue collar hotels, and most of them are Mexicans
> 
> S_ooooooo_....imagining things aren't all that different in your state, just where does the onus of blame rest with all these _outta state hacks_?
> 
> seems to me they're openly identifiable....easy kill, right?
> 
> drop a dime on the next large crew you suspect as hacks, and let us know how it works out, eh?
> 
> english enough for you....?
> 
> ~CS~



Lesseeee. Out-of-state plates mean what? They're working illegally? Perhaps they're innocently eating at the restaurant next door. Shall the state stop in and question everyone eating there? Or maybe they're at the TCBY on the other side. Perhaps Gestapo tactics will be needed there. Or maybe they're at the hair dressed on the end of the strip mall. Shall we waterboard all their customers? Or, gasp..... perhaps...... no............it can't be........... someone parking from the apartments next door. So now the AHJ needs to start knocking on doors. 

Is that what they do where you are?

So your solution is to have someone drive by every spot on the map at least once a day and interrogate everyone in sight. You gonna pay for it?


----------



## ampman

chicken steve said:


> Sure 480
> 
> you blame this hack on outta town workers
> 
> well who's job is to monitor them?
> 
> seems to me a license plate(s) would be a _dead _giveaway
> 
> BUT, every major job around here is full of outta state plates, so are the local blue collar hotels, and most of them are Mexicans
> 
> S_ooooooo_....imagining things aren't all that different in your state, just where does the onus of blame rest with all these _outta state hacks_?
> 
> seems to me they're openly identifiable....easy kill, right?
> 
> drop a dime on the next large crew you suspect as hacks, and let us know how it works out, eh?
> 
> english enough for you....?
> 
> ~CS~


so you hate mexicans


----------



## Spunk#7

In my area the inspector is on about three hours a week. Coverage is a little thin.


----------



## chicken steve

480sparky said:


> Lesseeee. Out-of-state plates mean what? They're working illegally? Perhaps they're innocently eating at the restaurant next door. Shall the state stop in and question everyone eating there? Or maybe they're at the TCBY on the other side. Perhaps Gestapo tactics will be needed there. Or maybe they're at the hair dressed on the end of the strip mall. Shall we waterboard all their customers? Or, gasp..... perhaps...... no............it can't be........... someone parking from the apartments next door. So now the AHJ needs to start knocking on doors.
> 
> Is that what they do where you are?
> 
> So your solution is to have someone drive by every spot on the map at least once a day and interrogate everyone in sight. You gonna pay for it?


 
we _(meaning you, i and every other taxpayer)_ pay for oversight 480

but let me tell you what happens when stimulus funds come to town

the politicians all decend on the job site to claim it as their pet project

the out of state contractors appear with their entourage of hacks, and sorts of dubious certifications

and the state inspectors walk by what is so _bloody obvious_ you wonder if they've developed some mental illness

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve

ampman said:


> so you hate mexicans


nonsense, they;re great with a dash of chipotle and habanero*......*
~CS~


----------



## RePhase277

chicken steve said:


> If your state was on the ball, this wouldn't occur
> 
> ~CS~


You mean every state? From what I have seen in my travels, and what I read here, hacks are global. We have guys here that represent 50 states, 5 U.S. Territories, 10 provinces, and 3 Canadian Territories. Every one of them has stories or pictures of the worst hackery God has blessed humanity to endure. 

There isn't an inspection department on the planet that catches it all. The TSA stick their fingers in peoples' rectums and stuff _still_ gets by them. It ain't just Iowa or Georgia. Have you seen the stuff in Mexico? Or NY?


----------



## wildleg

some places really do try to crack down, but besides shady contractors, there's no keeping up with all the service trucks and maintenance men everywhere. it's impossible. go into any restaurant that's over 10 yrs old and look in the ceiling, and you will likely find all kinds of hackery.


----------



## mdfriday

I would love to get hired for a job like this (after the first inspection). $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Excell

The point is the project was done on the cheap! In this case cheap got expensive no matter who did it.


----------



## 480sparky

chicken steve said:


> we _(meaning you, i and every other taxpayer)_ pay for oversight 480
> 
> but let me tell you what happens when stimulus funds come to town
> 
> the politicians all decend on the job site to claim it as their pet project
> 
> the out of state contractors appear with their entourage of hacks, and sorts of dubious certifications
> 
> and the state inspectors walk by what is so _bloody obvious_ you wonder if they've developed some mental illness
> 
> ~CS~




What









the *F*







are you babbling about?





.


----------



## chicken steve

I'll tell ya's what fellas....

they'll keep building factories, like the one in NY, dedicated to insourcing _hacks_

they'll keep kickin' that HBI visa bone that's connected to your unemployment bone , all for the sake of low rent _hacks_ 

they'll even sell American real estate to foreign interests , so _hacks_ can have their own cities in country

they'll send out fliers, spam, twitters, etc from big box stores like the bibical plauge of locusts soliciting _hackism_ 

they'll legislate _hackery_ , and elevate it to fine art 

they'll run prime time comedies dedicated to home improvement_ hacks_, peppered with commercials from the guys who make the _hack_ fliers

they'll pontificate over the all American weekend warrior_hack_ like some iconic creation of the almighty in big box stores 

countries, empires, and civilization itself may crumble and fail under the sheer weight of it's insidiously inherent _hack-a-rama _

the earth may endure satanic _hackistic_ levels until it wobbles off it's axis and flies into the sun!

*BUT!*.... you lot will post pictures on the net and wonder why this occurs....

~CS~


----------



## tradefield

if i go by mister chickens post that means i should hang out around hotels and look for out of state plates and call the fbi on them because they are doing unlicense work. that will teach them !


----------



## Supfoolitschris

Did alex jones hack chicken steves account?


----------



## 480sparky

Before:











After:













Above the ceiling was Hack Kingdom:


----------



## Supfoolitschris

White receps definately go with the decor better than the brown ones did. Goodjob!


----------



## 480sparky

Supfoolitschris said:


> White receps definately go with the decor better than the brown ones did. Goodjob!


And _used_ ones, to boot!


----------



## 480sparky

Don't have a KO set for 2"? No problem! You got an 1/8" drill bit and a pair of tinsnips....... right?












Git 'er done!











It's OK if the ground wires _just touch_, isn't it?











Update: The meter was set this morning... I went over and got the heat and lights on. Payment is due tomorrow..... no check: no final inspection, no CofO, no Grand Opening.


----------



## Shockdoc

Hackery is just a product of stupidity handed down from one generation to the next. Much like where the blind leadeth the blind.


----------



## chicken steve

> Payment is due tomorrow..... no check: no final inspection, no CofO, no Grand Opening.


You're telling us that the state will hold up a CofO over your last payment?

~CS~


----------



## 480sparky

chicken steve said:


> You're telling us that the state will hold up a CofO over your last payment?
> 
> ~CS~



I'm saying I won't call for a final until I have check in hand.

Without an electrical final, no CofO can be issued.

No CofO: they can't open the store.


----------



## Shockdoc

480sparky said:


> I'm saying I won't call for a final until I have check in hand.
> 
> Without an electrical final, no CofO can be issued.
> 
> No CofO: they can't open the store.


Does your state allow them to undermine you and get a final themselves or thru another EC. I had that problem with a attempted deadbeat customer who self filed the double meter service I upgraded for him while holding back $1k on me. He got his paperwork and LIPA gave him meters which brought me to the next phase, getting loud and threatening damage , His son overheard the confrontation and payed me in full three days later.


----------



## 480sparky

Shockdoc said:


> Does your state allow them to undermine you and get a final themselves or thru another EC. I had that problem with a attempted deadbeat customer who self filed the double meter service I upgraded for him while holding back $1k on me. He got his paperwork and LIPA gave him meters which brought me to the next phase, getting loud and threatening damage , His son overheard the confrontation and payed me in full three days later.


Most of the time, whoever calls the AHJ gets a secretary who will be more than happy to set up an inspection. They don't care if it's me or Gomer Pyle. If that happens, they can get final, open the store, and never pay me. Been there, done that. Same scenario as this, too. I still have yet to get paid $7800 for that job.

I've talked to the inspector and told him _*I*_ am the only one who can call for a final (which is the way the laws are written anyway!). At least this way, even if the check bounces, I have a strong case to collect with by having the check. 

Besides, if I can prove they never intended to have the funds available to cover the check, I can sue for treble damages.


----------



## RHWilks

pic #8 the Handy box with 3 mc's and a device it in.. How did they do that? there is barely room for 1 connector and the device.


----------



## Amish Electrician

I don't get the "out of state" part. 

I'm on a job right now where the cars / trucks have plates from at least seven states. Since this site is 'convenient' to only three states, some of these guys had to travel some. 

As even these 'out of state' guys all hold local cards and are IBEW, I don't see how you can assume they're "hacks." Hell, most of the time they're fixing stuff that was messed up by local 'handy' types.

A hack is a hack. Period. No matter where he comes from.


----------



## Supfoolitschris

Amish Electrician said:


> I don't get the "out of state" part.
> 
> I'm on a job right now where the cars / trucks have plates from at least seven states. Since this site is 'convenient' to only three states, some of these guys had to travel some.
> 
> As even these 'out of state' guys all hold local cards and are IBEW, I don't see how you can assume they're "hacks." Hell, most of the time they're fixing stuff that was messed up by local 'handy' types.
> 
> A hack is a hack. Period. No matter where he comes from.


Boom! The truth


----------



## 480sparky

Amish Electrician said:


> I don't get the "out of state" part.
> ......


No license.

No permit.

No inspection.

Used lever bypass to steal electricity.

Did totally hack job that LOOKED good to tenant.

Got paid.

*Left town.


*


Amish Electrician said:


> ........
> As even these 'out of state' guys all hold local cards and are IBEW, .......


I don't see how you can assume they're IBEW brothers. Is this how you believe union electricians would work? Not only unlicensed in this area and not pulling permits? And doing hack crap like this?

Fact is,_ they weren't even electricians_.



Amish Electrician said:


> ........I don't see how you can assume they're "hacks." .......


I'm not ASSUMING they're hacks. They ARE hack........ _just look at their work_.


----------



## BBQ

480sparky said:


> I'm not ASSUMING they're hacks. They ARE hack........ _just look at their work_.


I have to agree, the pictures make that very clear. 

Even Peter D and I did better work.


----------



## 480sparky

Been done with the job for a week now. Still waiting on payment. Someone tried to call for a final electrical inspection today. 

Hmmmm.... maybe they're trying to get open without paying me.


----------



## frenchelectrican

480sparky said:


> Been done with the job for a week now. Still waiting on payment. Someone tried to call for a final electrical inspection today.
> 
> Hmmmm.... maybe they're trying to get open without paying me.


 
I know many peoples try to be sneaky with it. That pretty much cross the line with it. 

As long your Inspector know about the situation no one can pull that kind of stunt like that.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## chicken steve

Unless federal stimulus funds come to town, and the inspectors all become biased by thier superiors 

~CS~


----------



## Supfoolitschris

frenchelectrican said:


> I know many peoples try to be sneaky with it. That pretty much cross the line with it.
> 
> As long your Inspector know about the situation no one can pull that kind of stunt like that.
> 
> Merci,
> Marc


Am i the only one who reads his comments in a french accent? Momma mia! Or am i just awake too early?


----------



## chicken steve

sure, and maybe he gets a hankerin' for okra & grits reading you Supa...:jester:

~CS~


----------



## Supfoolitschris

Hahaha yes! Now im hungry!


----------



## Amish Electrician

Sorry, 480, I confused you.

I was referring to the electricians at my current jobsite as all being IBEW members. They work for a union shop. The union shop is headquartered two states over, and these guys have license plates representing most of the Confederacy.

In other words .... apart from matching the OP's criteria, these guys are most certainly NOT hacks, and are definitely working as the law specifies. Had there been any issues, the State would have found them when they came to check everyone's papers.

I was criticising the OP's reference to "out of state."


----------



## 480sparky

Update; Paid in full. Passed inspection.


----------



## halfamp

Glad to hear a happy ending to that debacle


----------



## 480sparky

halfamp said:


> Glad to hear a happy ending to that debacle



AHJ is fining them.
POCO fined 'em for stealing power and using meter bypass.
And............... OSHA is looking into it as well.

:clap:


----------



## frenchelectrican

480sparky said:


> AHJ is fining them.
> POCO fined 'em for stealing power and using meter bypass.
> And............... OSHA is looking into it as well.
> 
> :clap:


That going to nail that sonvagunner to dry out the hack mess like that and it will not be cheap to weasel it out due the AJH and POCO will get them hard.

OSHA ? .,, Bon ! let them do thier stuff and see how the owner of that place like it.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## jimk7525

The moral dilemma I go through every day. A large electrical contracting firm hired out to electrical subs, to rough and trim out a 20 story dormitory. Majority of the hands brought on are from central America, and lesser majority from around town. I can't blame the workers, though some don't care, others just have no education or training, and there boss's have no desire to teach them, but only push them and crack the whip. They really shouldn't be on the site. Others and I have slowly been working to correcting anything and everything we find. It's been painful and long process. All because the bean counters at corporate found it cheaper to hire subs and have trained workers go behind them and fix improper work. This isn't working


----------



## jimk7525

More electrical nightmares


----------



## madrone48

Holy crap Jim!


----------



## frenchelectrican

Jim.,

That is getting top of the charts of crappy workmanship there.

All I will say .,, Fou!

Merci,
Marc


----------



## hangle

Was this project inspected by the inspection department in that city? Great pictures by the way...worth a thousand words!


----------



## gnuuser

madrone48 said:


> Holy crap Jim!


i echo that comment as well 
ive also seen a few of those.

the ones that irritate me are those who use the 2 by 4 boxes for a j-box with the switch/ receptacle ( ive actually seen wires that had been packed into a box with a hammer and wooden dowel)
((done by homeowners neighbor))
also found shared neutrals, unsafe branches to 220 volt driers(power theft)
copper tubing in place of fuses in the range circuit.
and uninsulated splices in the attic


----------



## jimk7525

hangle said:


> Was this project inspected by the inspection department in that city? Great pictures by the way...worth a thousand words!


Yes, he's missed so much and just focused on if the plugs push back in the wall due to box setback, or not secured to the mudring. If gfi's work and flush rings covering receptacles in cabinets. He's failed a floor or 3 on those alone, but he's missed a lot. He recently decided to have the foremen pull plugs out for wiring and termination inspection, and has failed them since. As much as I hate to say it, really wish he was more thorough.


----------



## hangle

chicken steve said:


> You're telling us that the state will hold up a CofO over your last payment?
> 
> ~CS~


In the great state of North Carolina the law state we have 10 days to call for final once work is completed or face the board on malpractice charges... no matter who don't pay what. Thank you for your support....


----------



## HackWork

hangle said:


> In the great state of North Carolina the law state we have 10 days to call for final once work is completed or face the board on malpractice charges... no matter who don't pay what. Thank you for your support....


The work isn't complete until you go back and tighten that one screw...


----------

